# 16v 41mm keihin FCR.........



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

Ive been toying with the idea of using these alot of guys in japan put these on ae86 and seem to put down some damn good numbers has anybody used them on a 16v or any other motor kinda pricey though what do you guys think should i try them or just go with webers and play it safe
http://www.sudco.com/keihin.html


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: 16v 41mm keihin FCR......... (nwvwgli)*

nobody geeze gotta be somebody running these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 16v 41mm keihin FCR......... (nwvwgli)*

I was doing some research on these not long ago. I have run FCR's on a my MX bikes and love them compared to mikuni's There are a ton of jets and needles available to tune them for what you want to do. The cool thing about FCR's is how easy it is to set the needle height and tune it compared to some of the round slide designs. You didn't mention if you were running a 1.8 or 2.0, if you are running a 1.8 then I would run the 39mm bank as most 450's come with a single 39mm (1800cc / 4 = 450cc) and most 525's come with a 41mm. That being said lots of guys run 41mm on 450 race motors. 
Sudco is a good vendor. I have ordered parts from them before and they are much cheaper than Parts Unlimited or Tucker Rocky and have top notch customer service (In my experience). With Sudco you get someone who knows the product, with other vendors it's a crap shoot. I'm not sure how much help they would be for setting up a car, but I'm sure they could get you running. I would buy a new kit instead of playing with recycled parts if you can afford to, it just makes things easier.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

ya ill be running a 1.8 till i blow that up then ill just transfer everything over to the 2.0 i want to do a high compression rev happy motor should be fun I wish somebody had experiance with them that would make things a lot easier


----------



## jooeell (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

I am hoping to run my 16V 1.8l this week with keihin 41mm fcr


----------



## horvath (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (jooeell)*

did you tap the injector holes for vacuum fittings? im cutting down my stock mani for some MC carbs and didn't know if i should just weld up the holes.


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

you sit here asking about these. pshhhhhhhh. three project head.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (jooeell)*

thats a good looking setup how much did you get the carbs for?


----------



## jooeell (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (horvath)*

I welded them shut and drilled new holes and tapped them so i could fit the hoose fittings (sorry for my english swedish) im running now 170 main jets but that is a little big...


----------



## jooeell (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

1140$ I payed 6900swedish crowns


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

very nice im j


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

I have Mikuni RS flatslides on my car, pretty cool but cost in jets isn't fun to tune. Runs pretty rich at idle. Converting them to just plain throttle bodies for fuel injection so I don't have to worry about fuel economy and very cold starts.


----------

